# stevens model 64 - and 10/22



## Geneooo (Apr 15, 2012)

would a stevens model 64 fit a 10/22 tatical stock i need help


----------



## Geneooo (Apr 15, 2012)

or even a maker that sells a tatical stock for a stevens modle 64


----------

